# Re-wedging an Axe, bad idea?



## klaus von herten (Apr 14, 2022)

Howdy all! Hope you are having a blessed Easter Week!

I have a question regarding the practice of re-wedging an axe that had become loose?

I inherited a True American USA Michigan-style axe from my pop, and it’s sat in my Phoenix garage for 5 summers. Don’t know too much about these axes but apparently you can still buy them.

As you might imagine, nearly all of the moisture has been driven out of the wood and the axe head is now a little loose.

The handle looks like it’s in great shape there are no cracks to be found anywhere that I can see.

I have driven in another wedge closer to the front where it seems like it had been a little loose. Now it’s tight. The kerf has seemed to have moved a bit downwards, however. Is this a false sense of security, or is this generally good to go?

I have another handle a 34 inch one, that I just received but I might let it stay in the garage for a couple summers so this doesn’t happen again.

What would you guys personally do? Rehandle?

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## lobo9er (Apr 14, 2022)

I would use it, if it stays put you should be good to go.


----------



## Stock (Apr 14, 2022)

klaus von herten said:


> Howdy all! Hope you are having a blessed Easter Week!
> 
> I have a question regarding the practice of re-wedging an axe that had become loose?
> 
> ...


 why not stand it in water to rehydrate it..................................................................


----------



## watchamakalit (Apr 14, 2022)

That only works temproary. And when it dries back out the head will be loose. If you want to soak it try boiled linseed oil. It wont dry out of the wood as fast as water.


----------



## klaus von herten (Apr 14, 2022)

Stock said:


> why not stand it in water to rehydrate it..................................................................



Will that work? Could I use something like boiled linseed oil? I keep this in the garage I’m worried about it happening again. It appears to be varnished hickory.


----------



## cookies (Apr 14, 2022)

I'd put a little oil on it here and there and watch for cracking or head movement during use if planning to keep the old handle. For a regular use axe, hafting it would be safest.


----------



## camel2019 (Apr 14, 2022)

We always used to let them sit in oil I have used motor oil and kerosene mixed.
I’d knock the varnish(first thing I do to a new handle) off give it some loving with boiled linseed oil and Let the head end sit in some for a bit.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Apr 14, 2022)

I usually take the old wedge out if I can and then put a larger one in. 
If not then I do what you have done. It should be ok.


----------



## cookies (Apr 14, 2022)

Beware of the dangers boiled linseed oil carries, it can self ignite...experienced it first hand


----------



## klaus von herten (Apr 14, 2022)

cookies said:


> Beware of the dangers boiled linseed oil carries, it can self ignite...experienced it first hand



Yes thank you for the reminder. The first time I used it I learned this lesson.


----------



## SweetMK (Apr 14, 2022)

The last wedge I installed was a DIY wedge, cut from some long-stored pressure treated 2X4.
The wedge wood was so hard it would be tough to drive a nail into,,
anyways, I cut the wedge on a bandsaw, then I put Gorilla Glue in the handle slot, and, per instructions, I wet the wedge with water.

I drove the wedge into the handle, then as expected, over some time, the Gorilla Glue expanded like insulating foam.

Two days later, I cut off the little excess wood sticking out of the axe head.
That little piece of handle/wedge was glued together like CRAZY,, it is an amazingly strong joint.
I can not imagine that handle ever becoming loose,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## buzz sawyer (Apr 14, 2022)

I mount my sledges, hatchets, and axe heads with golf club shaft epoxy before wedging. Even after if there are any spaces between the handle and head. Let it cure for at least 24 hours.


----------



## benz66 (Apr 14, 2022)

Wood expands and contracts I'm most places. In AZ, maybe it just contracts. As long as the head is tight, you should be fine. I lot of us have used handled tools a little loose. Nothing to worry about, since yours is tight now.

BTW, the way to snug up a loose handle is to hold it head up, and tap the end of the handle on the ground. If the handle is really loose, then adding a wedge is acceptable. Old timers cut off the tip of an axe handle halfway up the angle so there is a flat at the end of the handle, perpendicular to the centerline of the handle. This keeps the handle from splitting when you tap it to tighten the head. Mall handles are often wrapped with several layers of friction tape right at the end. This serves a couple purposes, at least. Anyone wanna guess what they are?

Always position your wood and axe or maul (hammer) (and other people) so that if the head flies off it won't hurt anyone. It is rare, but it has been known to happen.


----------



## BrettS (Apr 14, 2022)

I used engine coolant (Ethylene glycol), I stand the axe (head down) in a container of the stuff overnight, it doesn't evaporate and my axe head is still tight months later.


----------



## Cricket (Apr 15, 2022)

BrettS said:


> I used engine coolant (Ethylene glycol), I stand the axe (head down) in a container of the stuff overnight, it doesn't evaporate and my axe head is still tight months later.


Hadn't heard that one - going to have to try it (had an axe head come off somewhere above my head once - I have a bit of an interest in not experiencing that again... )


----------



## ATH (Apr 15, 2022)

benz66 said:


> Wood expands and contracts I'm most places. In AZ, maybe it just contracts. ....


Yeah...I gotta think getting it shrunk down (stored in very low RH) as low as small as it will ever get for a long period then wedging it is a good way to keep it tight.


----------



## alanbaker (Apr 16, 2022)

Cricket said:


> Hadn't heard that one - going to have to try it (had an axe head come off somewhere above my head once - I have a bit of an interest in not experiencing that again... )


Where did the ax head end up?


----------



## alanbaker (Apr 16, 2022)

BrettS said:


> I used engine coolant (Ethylene glycol), I stand the axe (head down) in a container of the stuff overnight, it doesn't evaporate and my axe head is still tight months later.


Don't let dogs or cats near an open container of ethylene glycol - it taste sweet and can kill them


----------



## BrettS (Apr 16, 2022)

Cricket said:


> Hadn't heard that one - going to have to try it (had an axe head come off somewhere above my head once - I have a bit of an interest in not experiencing that again... )


It's a variation of the water treatment but it doesn't evaporate like water does.


----------



## BrettS (Apr 16, 2022)

alanbaker said:


> Don't let dogs or cats near an open container of ethylene glycol - it taste sweet and can kill them


No dogs or cats were present when I carried out said deed.


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Apr 16, 2022)

alanbaker said:


> Don't let dogs or cats near an open container of ethylene glycol - it taste sweet and can kill them


And it is accumulative, once in the body it accumulates until it becomes a lethal dose- does your Mother In Law like sweet coffee?


----------



## simonmeridew (Apr 16, 2022)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> WorkekedAnd it is accumulative, once in the body it accumulates until it becomes a lethal dose- does your Mother In Law like sweet coffee?


 Back to Ethylene Glycol, I did that trick once, worked well for a while, but one day the head broke right off, with the handle plug still inside the head.. Come to find out Ethylene glycol is hydroscopic, absorbs water and the water still makes wood rot.


----------



## SweetMK (Apr 17, 2022)

simonmeridew said:


> Back to Ethylene Glycol, I did that trick once, worked well for a while, but one day the head broke right off, with the handle plug still inside the head.. Come to find out Ethylene glycol is hydroscopic, absorbs water and the water still makes wood rot.


*Golf club shaft adhesive must also be hydroscopic,,*
I have a neighbor that golfs,, it seems like EVERY time he misses a shot that he thinks he should have made,,
the water attracts that club,, usually into the deep end of the golf course pond........
YEP, the adhesive just attracts the club to the water,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Cricket (Apr 18, 2022)

alanbaker said:


> Where did the ax head end up?


Behind me and off to the left. I didn't move a muscle, because I had no clue what was going to qualify as a safe place and what wouldn't. Major cringe.


----------



## djg james (Apr 18, 2022)

Way back in high school shop class, I vaguely remember them saying that a new handle should be soaked in something (Boiled Linseed Oil?) but memory fails me. Maybe it was.


----------



## Flude (May 16, 2022)

klaus von herten said:


> Howdy all! Hope you are having a blessed Easter Week!
> 
> I have a question regarding the practice of re-wedging an axe that had become loose?
> 
> ...


Hello buddy,
Sand the handle first to remove the varnish and go with 50/50 terps and boiled linseed. Could put a tiny bit of heat on the handle and scorched grain will really pop and that additional heat will really such in that 50/50 mix. Keep treating everyday until the handle will take no more. Best treatment for a lovely handle.


----------



## GhanTechMobile (Jun 7, 2022)

cookies said:


> Beware of the dangers boiled linseed oil carries, it can self ignite...experienced it first hand



Please explain this. What conditions would cause this? And what alternative would a person use then on axe handle wood if not boiled linseed oil?


----------



## cookies (Jun 7, 2022)

GhanTechMobile said:


> Please explain this. What conditions would cause this? And what alternative would a person use then on axe handle wood if not boiled linseed oil?


rags, dust, paper towels, clothing with boiled linseed oil can self ignite. Look around on google for more information.


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Jun 7, 2022)

cookies said:


> rags, dust, paper towels, clothing with boiled linseed oil can self ignite. Look around on google for more information.



True- but there has to be a more specific set of circumstances for it to happen.
A bit of linseed oil on the bench, or a flat rag laying over a shelf won't burn the house down, or an oiled tool handle suddenly burst into flames.
Throw an oil soaked bunched up rag in a trash bin, dump the contents of the table saw dust collector on top....... and you better have an extinguisher handy!


----------



## lobo9er (Jun 7, 2022)

GhanTechMobile said:


> Please explain this. What conditions would cause this? And what alternative would a person use then on axe handle wood if not boiled linseed oil?


oil deck stain rags ignited in the back of my dads truck on a hot summer day while driving. Friends apt burned down, his neighbors were refinishing furniture with linseed oil... rags ignited.


----------



## GhanTechMobile (Jun 7, 2022)

lobo9er said:


> oil deck stain rags ignited in the back of my dads truck on a hot summer day while driving. Friends apt burned down, his neighbors were refinishing furniture with linseed oil... rags ignited.



So is that why I see most people applying boiled linseed oil to axe handles with either their hands and gloves on instead of a rag? Makes sense now.


----------



## GhanTechMobile (Jun 7, 2022)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> True- but there has to be a more specific set of circumstances for it to happen.
> A bit of linseed oil on the bench, or a flat rag laying over a shelf won't burn the house down, or an oiled tool handle suddenly burst into flames.
> Throw an oil soaked bunched up rag in a trash bin, dump the contents of the table saw dust collector on top....... and you better have an extinguisher handy!



Ahhh gotcha. So there are a certain set of circumstances that would lead to a combustible situation. Got it. Thanks!!!


----------



## GhanTechMobile (Jun 7, 2022)

cookies said:


> rags, dust, paper towels, clothing with boiled linseed oil can self ignite. Look around on google for more information.



Never knew that. I'll google some of these instances. Thanks!!!


----------



## cookies (Jun 7, 2022)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> True- but there has to be a more specific set of circumstances for it to happen.
> A bit of linseed oil on the bench, or a flat rag laying over a shelf won't burn the house down, or an oiled tool handle suddenly burst into flames.
> Throw an oil soaked bunched up rag in a trash bin, dump the contents of the table saw dust collector on top....... and you better have an extinguisher handy!


Surface area, the linseed oil is exposed to oxygen causing rapid oxidization and thermal breakdown. It self heats up to the point of ignition. When I stain or reapply oil to axe handles I now use paper towels or just a rubber glove then hit it with water to rinse it or throw it into a metal bucket in the open or fire pit.


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Jun 8, 2022)

cookies said:


> Surface area, the linseed oil is exposed to oxygen causing rapid oxidization and thermal breakdown. It self heats up to the point of ignition. When I stain or reapply oil to axe handles I now use paper towels or just a rubber glove then hit it with water to rinse it or throw it into a metal bucket in the open or fire pit.



Yeah, but you have to compact/condense it or bury it in dry woodchips to get the best effect, seldom with an oily rag laying flat combust alone, or spilt oil on a bench- a scrunched up well soaked rag- more likely, one in a trash can with wood shaving dumped on top- almost a certainty and how we used to do controlled panic teaching to apprentice carpenters.


----------



## cookies (Jun 8, 2022)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> Yeah, but you have to compact/condense it or bury it in dry woodchips to get the best effect, seldom with an oily rag laying flat combust alone, or spilt oil on a bench- a scrunched up well soaked rag- more likely, one in a trash can with wood shaving dumped on top- almost a certainty and how we used to do controlled panic teaching to apprentice carpenters.


Had a rag catch on fire this year, was well squeezed out and thrown on sandy ground mostly spread out. I'm also under the impression it becomes more volatile with age when the bottle is opened to only use a small amount then reclosed for 6 months to sit in a hot shed or garage.


----------



## Syncop8r (Jun 10, 2022)

GhanTechMobile said:


> So is that why I see most people applying boiled linseed oil to axe handles with either their hands and gloves on instead of a rag? Makes sense now.


Yup, just don't clench your fists or they will ignite!

But seriously, I know of two housefires near me caused by rags with linseed oil on them. At one of them at least, the whole place burned down and they lost everything.


----------



## Syncop8r (Jun 10, 2022)

I prefer the handle to protrude past the head, which is then held on by 1) the friction fit of the head onto a gradually tapering handle (ie not sitting on a ledge), 2) the spreading apart of the handle when the wooden wedge is driven in, and 3) the end of the handle 'mushrooming' over the eye when this is done. A metal wedge is seldom needed when you do this.


----------



## Charlie Coyote (Jul 13, 2022)

Syncop8r said:


> I prefer the handle to protrude past the head, which is then held on by 1) the friction fit of the head onto a gradually tapering handle (ie not sitting on a ledge), 2) the spreading apart of the handle when the wooden wedge is driven in, and 3) the end of the handle 'mushrooming' over the eye when this is done. A metal wedge is seldom needed when you do this.


Uh-huh. Looks like someone giving advice here from doing. Why though is it so many of little or no experience seem to pipe up so quickly in such greater numbers?


----------

